# Peavey XXX vs JSX



## skattabrain (Jul 2, 2006)

i jsut tried a JSX for the first time. i was amazed ... i've been skeptical of peavey way back, but i'm testing amps now and tried peavey just to rule them out.

played a vetta ... i was so disappointed, moved over to a 6505 ... ok ... getting a little better ... then played a JSX ... OMG ... I was blown away.

i play lots of high gain, modern metal ... and i really want a tube ... i'm still going to A/B peavey's best amp i like with a dual rectifier, but the local shops haven't had a XXX.

so ... coming from a guy who wanted a line 6 rig for the versatility ... i've come to the conclusion that modeling means nothing to me ... what i want is a hi-gain sound, with tight articulation and the expression of tubes ... and i don't need 20 sounds ... i need 1 sound that i'll use 95% of the time.

so, until next week when the local shop gets a XXX ... what can i expect compared to the JSX?

i mean ... i can't imagine much more 'usable' gain, the jsx was jsut so freaking tight and clear and man ... it was jsut awesome.

but should i give the XXX a go? the JSX was such a classy, versatile amp.


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 3, 2006)

Didn't dig the 5150, eh? It's probably my favorite amp, I'm surprised you didn't like it, based on how you described the JSX.

The XXX will be more agressive, probably a bit less defined, but with a thicker overall tone and bigger/tighter low end.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 3, 2006)

I kind of think the XXX is a tighter more crisp sounding. Maybe even _more_ defined. You don't need any boost pedals with a XXX. The 5150 is definitely louder, definitely a kickass sound. I wouldn't say one is better than the other really. I think the XXX sounds better at moderate volumes, whereas the 5150 has to blasting to really sound nice. I've had both amps and I love them both, but I kind of like the tone of the XXX better... just slightly more focused and tight sounding.

As for the JSX, I've never played one but I'm sure it's nice.


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 3, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> I kind of think the XXX is a tighter more crisp sounding. Maybe even _more_ defined. You don't need any boost pedals with a XXX. The 5150 is definitely louder, definitely a kickass sound. I wouldn't say one is better than the other really. I think the XXX sounds better at moderate volumes, whereas the 5150 has to blasting to really sound nice. I've had both amps and I love them both, but I kind of like the tone of the XXX better... just slightly more focused and tight sounding.
> 
> As for the JSX, I've never played one but I'm sure it's nice.




I actually meant the XXX vs JSX as being less defined... the XXX is definitely more defined than the 5150, I always want another .


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jul 3, 2006)

I own a XXX and LOVE the shit out of it. But, I think the JSX has more to offer (recently played a few for a long time). The clean channel is better, right off the bat. Plus, the two overdrives are voiced way different. You can get screaming metal from the Ultra, whereas the Crunch is more based off of the Classic 50. The XXX's two overdrives are scorching metal...The crunch on the JSX can get a thick lead tone when you turn the gain up, but it doesn't have anywhere near as much gain as the Ultra.

If you're playing just metal, the XXX is the way to go: a useable clean channel and two sick distortion channels. Plus, you can get them used for about 700 bucks...even new i think they're around 1000. The JSX can be had on Ebay for 750-900 bucks and new it's closer to 1200.

Lately i've been gas'ing for a 5150, so i purchased one. It should be here any day now and i'll be writing a full review...and comparing it to my Nomad and XXX because one will have to go. I love both the XXX and the nomad, but something is just making me itch for a 5150 and i think it will supercede the XXX (seeing as how much i love the Nomad).


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 3, 2006)

i really got check out an XXX in person ... and yeah ... i see them on ebay with cheap buy it nows ... a huge plus. i was expecting to be shelling out up to $1500 for a decent head, new or used ... i wasn't expecting to be blown away by peavey.

but i haven't a/b it againt the rectifier yet.

shit ... with the money i save i can get a decent backup guitar.


----------



## 7StringofAblicK (Jul 3, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> i really got check out an XXX in person ... and yeah ... i see them on ebay with cheap buy it nows ... a huge plus. i was expecting to be shelling out up to $1500 for a decent head, new or used ... i wasn't expecting to be blown away by peavey.
> 
> but i haven't a/b it againt the rectifier yet.
> 
> shit ... with the money i save i can get a decent backup guitar.



Very true  

I had the chance to get a Recto...and i didn't because the Nomad had a lot to offer...and my XXX, well, it's tight enough and metal enough for anything . For the price, it's hard to go wrong. You might want to look into the Ultra Plus 120 head. Superceded by the XXX, it's very similarly voiced. The Distortions share an EQ, but it's a 3 channel monster with a power cut switch (which i wish the XXX had). those can be had for about 350-400 bucks on ebay-easy.


----------



## noodles (Jul 3, 2006)

I owned the XXX before the JSX came out, and it was a good head for the money. I'd take a JSX over the XXX any day of the week, though, because it is much more versatile and "alive" sounding. To me, the XXX was all about channel two, which was really warm and expressive. The cleans were absolutely sterile, and the Ultra channel had that solid state buzziness going on. 

With the JSX, there is no reason to get a XXX. If you need more gain, put a pedal in front of it, since that is essentially what the Ultra channel on the XXX does.


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 3, 2006)

like a tube screamer? i've never done the pedal thing messing with practice amps... i've always used rack gear or line 6.

noodles, a JSX is almost at the mesa price range .... and i can definetely pick up a dual or triple rec in good shape at the jsx price range ... would you still say the mesa kills the jsx? or is it really hair splitting at that level? i need to tel lfor myself, going to my local GC this wednesday ... they are the only ones local to me with rectifiers.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 3, 2006)

If all things are equal, I'd go with the Mesa... if for no other reason than how well Mesas retain their value. I love Peaveys as well, but Mesas will never depreciate in value... like ever. So you can always sell it for the same (or more) than you paid in the future if you want something else.


----------



## DSS3 (Jul 3, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> noodles, a JSX is almost at the mesa price range .... and i can definetely pick up a dual or triple rec in good shape at the jsx price range ... would you still say the mesa kills the jsx? or is it really hair splitting at that level? i need to tel lfor myself, going to my local GC this wednesday ... they are the only ones local to me with rectifiers.




Get the JSX used, regardless, I'd say. It'll only cost about 800-900 that way!

You have to decide on the Mesa vs Peavey thing yourself. Personally, if I could only own one amp, I'd own a Peavey. They just suit me better, and because at the time I could only have one amp under any circumstances, I chose the 5150, and sold my Rectifier. I'll be picking up another Rectifier later this year, but you have to decide for yourself.


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 4, 2006)

the thing that i don't like is the amp is $1300 new ... if i buy it i'll soak up the depreciation ... if i could find a used one ... i dunno. the XXX sounded great cause you can get them so cheaply.

but a jsx vs a mesa ... i'd probably go with a used mesa


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 6, 2006)

actually ... when i checked on ebay there weren't any ... since i've seen several going for $800 ish


----------



## JPMDan (Jul 6, 2006)

I'd check out a Peavey Ultra Plus, it's the same as a XXX but cheaper.


----------



## zimbloth (Jul 6, 2006)

JPMDan said:


> I'd check out a Peavey Ultra Plus, it's the same as a XXX but cheaper.


----------

